# Aus Sicht der Sämlinge - Kakteenaussaaten



## Echinopsis (3. Sep. 2010)

Moin, moin,

möchte hier mal ein neues Thema starten:
Kakteenaussaaten

Stelle hier hin und wieder ein paar Kakteenaussaaten vor.
Viel Spaß beim Bilder anschauen!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aus Sicht der Sämlinge - Kakteenaussaaten*

Hallo Daniel!

Sag mal, schaut das nur so aus, oder stehen die auf Bild 7 tatsächlich leicht unter Wasser? Die sehen übrigens nett aus, wie Weintrauben mit einem Schopferl 
Möchtest du außerdem nicht die Namen der Kakteen dazuschreiben?


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aus Sicht der Sämlinge - Kakteenaussaaten*

Hi Dany,

nein, im Wasser stehen die nicht, das täuscht wohl.
Die Namen kann ich dazuschreiben, aber ich glaube da fehlt das Interesse hier im Forum, wer kann schon was mit den latein-botanischen Namen anfangen.


----------



## danyvet (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aus Sicht der Sämlinge - Kakteenaussaaten*

ein paar von denen werden doch auch Trivialnamen haben? Oder vielleicht zumindest den Nachnamen. Zb. dieser Kaktus gehört zurhnlich. Familie der Blatkaktusse, oder so ähnlich. Also, mich täts interessieren  Schreiben doch auch viele die lateinischen Namen von den Wasserpflanzen...


----------

